# Male Only 46 lbs at 6 months??



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

Our male GSD puppy is only 46 pounds at nearly 6 months… this below even the average for females. Will he catch up? What can we do to help him put on some weight? He is the average height and is very long and lean. Just wondering if he will have a growth spurt? Anyone here have a dog at this age that was around this weight? What did he end up growing up to weigh?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He will probably be on the small side of the breed standard but he still has plenty of time to fill out. My rottie mix was about that weight at 6 months and she was about 70 pounds when she finished filling out. 

As long as he's healthy I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## michwolverine (Oct 24, 2012)

We have a 14-month-old GSD who weighs 71 lbs. Our vet says he is about 10 lbs. underweight. He's had a lot of digestive issues and has a very sensitive stomach. So your dog will probably gain more by a year, but may always be skinny.

Did your vet test for giardia and roundworm?


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

My boy weighted 46 lbs at a little over 4 months...


----------



## .:Forever:. (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yes. My male Shepherd who currently weighs 105 pounds right now, didn't stop growing until he was 2. Yours still has to fill out, just make sure he's on a healthy diet and he'll catch up soon.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Keep your pup on a healthy appropriate diet, don't over feed, and don't over exercise. He will grow at the rate he is supposed to grow and will start to thicken at around age 2. If you try to overfeed to add extra weight to make your pup heavier it may cause joint and health issues later on in life.


----------



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

My 6 month old female is only 43lbs


----------



## x.WOLFiE.x (Sep 1, 2012)

Our puppy is on the smaller side too. Wondering if there's a chance he's a mix?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have a 6 month weight recorded for Nikon but Pan has two entries at 6 months, a 45lb and a 50lb and he is now a perfectly normal sized male (verified with two show ratings). I sold him at 24 months and he was just over 70lbs with some filling out to do. Male GSDs often physically mature slowly. There's no reason a normal sized GSD needs to be 100lbs at 6 months, your dog is probably fine, maybe on the smaller side but IMO that can be better for sports and athleticism.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

My male is 17 months and is only 66lbs. I don't really care. He is tough as nails and fast as lightning!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Your boy has plenty of time to grow- and the slower they grow the better. What are you feeding him? I'm not the diet expert, but maybe others will chime in and give opinions on his food.


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Your boy has plenty of time to grow- and the slower they grow the better. What are you feeding him? I'm not the diet expert, but maybe others will chime in and give opinions on his food.


He's currently on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy food at 4 cups a day. He was previously on BB Puppy food at 2 cups a day (based on feeding chart). I don't think he's underweight - just petite all around. Still strong as an ox though.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

MY boy was 50 pounds at six months he is now 78 at one and a half years old


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

JWM1022 said:


> Our male GSD puppy is only 46 pounds at nearly 6 months… this below even the average for females. Will he catch up? What can we do to help him put on some weight? He is the average height and is very long and lean. Just wondering if he will have a growth spurt? Anyone here have a dog at this age that was around this weight? What did he end up growing up to weigh?


Hi!
I believe in one of your earlier posts, you mentioned his Sire was 87 lbs, and Dam about 70 lbs? It could be that he's following the same size as his parents.
IMO, if he's healthy, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Has he been neutered already? It's best to keep them lean, especially for the first two years. Don't worry about the numbers, judge by his body. As long as there's a covering over his bones, he's good. Feeling the bones is fine, seeing them is too thin. But he's at that gangly, all legs, paws and ears stage


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

My pup was 51lbs at six months and I love his size.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mine is 5 1/2 months and just weighed in yesterday. He is 49lbs. He is all legs, paws, tail, nose, and ears right now. Yours is only a week older than mine is and very close in weight. As long as he is healthy and growing well, he should be fine and be the weight genetics wants him to be.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

robk said:


> My male is 17 months and is only 66lbs. I don't really care. He is tough as nails and fast as lightning!


 
My boy is also on the "petite" side.  He's 3 1/2 years old and weighs about 68 lbs. He's at the max height for the breed (26") though.. He's just not a substantial dog. But boy is he quick! And nimble! I love it! He's just the right size for me to handle (I'm about 5'4, 125 lbs), so I wouldn't want him to be any larger.


----------



## x.WOLFiE.x (Sep 1, 2012)

When do they typically have growth spurts?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

